# My traincase, since Feb 07



## juicyaddict (May 8, 2007)

My collection got bigger...  I forgot to take pics of my eye and lip pencils.

Face Stuff





Eye Stuff




MAC eyeshadows




Other eyeshadows




Pigments




MAC blushes and beauty powders




Other blushes




MSFs




MAC Lipsticks




MAC Lipglosses




Other lip stuff




Brushes and tools




False Eyelashes





And this is where I currently store my makeup:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=77882


----------



## tinagrzela (May 8, 2007)

your link doesn't work sweetie!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 8, 2007)

Can you try it again pls?  I was playing with the link earlier. Thanks!


----------



## lightnlovly (May 8, 2007)

WOW!!!  All that since Feb?  You go girl!


----------



## minerva (May 8, 2007)

I'm so jealous! My MAC fixation started around the same time, and I can only dream of having the amount that you do!


----------



## mzreyes (May 8, 2007)

nice!! your little one is so cute! posing with your purses


----------



## juicyaddict (May 9, 2007)

yup i am a newbie, i guess, but i'm addicted just like everyone else here.  good thing my hubby tolerates my addiction.  thank god for nice guys!


----------



## 5_mac_love (May 9, 2007)

i love your "new" collection!! lol!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

im so jealous!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 14, 2007)

great collection. love the bags love the LASHES!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

Great collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your little girl is so pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 14, 2007)

gorgeous collection!! i love how you arranged the quads =)


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice collection.  I just bought a new one.  I'll post pic when I get it configured just the way I need to work right out of it.

Great pics!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice collection!

What kind brushes are those on the far right? The white ones? And how do you like them?


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_Nice collection!

What kind brushes are those on the far right? The white ones? And how do you like them?_

 
Thanks!
Those brushes with the pink handles are by Goldie from Bath and Body works.   I think my collection doubled since I posted, so time for an update soon!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 22, 2007)

Very Nice Collection! Love the brushes!


----------



## blondebunny76 (Jul 22, 2007)

You have a great collection.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 22, 2007)

love it all!!!!!!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 22, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Weasel (Aug 23, 2007)

hi
awesome collection!
whats the lipstick, middle row, 3rd from the right? in the mac lipstick picture
(its a bright coral)


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 23, 2007)

that's a great collection


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice collection, especially all those brushes !!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Great collection! I love all your lipsticks!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

love your collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Love the collection.  Esp the quads and lashes!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks!! You have such a great collection!!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Feb 25, 2008)

Fabulous collection!


----------



## nunu (Feb 25, 2008)

great collection


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool stash!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 26, 2008)

I love you collection!!  There are so many options for everything!!  I think I would go nuts trying to figure out what foundation to use each day alone!!  LOL  And thank you for sharing!!


----------

